# NREMT results on a Saturday?



## MsEMT (Aug 6, 2016)

Have any of you ever gotten your test results from NREMT on a Saturday?


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 6, 2016)

Nope, you get to wait until Monday


----------



## MsEMT (Aug 6, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Nope, you get to wait until Monday


Lol I was hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Cadein (Aug 6, 2016)

I haven't gotten it either. I guess we all have to wait until Monday. I am literally dreading.


----------

